# Is Jaxson a CAT???



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jaxson is a better mouser than my cat, that is for sure. What a cute pup.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahaha that was so cute, I love the bouncy playfulness of the Goldens!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

HOW PRECIOUS!!! ohhhh he is so adorable!! LOL and your cat is like "seriously? I don't get you people"


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

zephyr said:


> HOW PRECIOUS!!! ohhhh he is so adorable!! LOL and your cat is like "seriously? I don't get you people"


 
We were just visiting that house, we dont have any cats... I think the cat was more like... ummm you come in to my house and take all my toys, now they smell like dog... :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

MyJaxson said:


> We were just visiting that house, we dont have any cats... I think the cat was more like... ummm you come in to my house and take all my toys, now they smell like dog... :yuck::yuck::yuck:


LOL!!! Yeah Oscar would totally do that too, if we ever do visit someone with a cat. The first thing he does when we visit the "in-laws" is to empty out their dog's toy basket, one by one :doh: And of course shred any of them that need some ripping!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh- Jaxson is soooooo cute! The cats were watching very closely- what IS that gold thing and what IS it doing with my catnip!


----------

